# Justice needs to be served by the public and not the justice system! Warning very upsetting!



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/14)

http://www.parent24.com/Toddler_1-2/health_safety/Horrific-child-abuse-caught-on-nanny-cam-20141124

I would skin this woman alive! This poor child, it breaks my heart 

http://www.timeslive.co.za/africa/2...brutally-assaulted-by-nanny-is-doing-well-mom



> According to Africanspotlight.com, the toddler's father, Erick Kamanzi noticed bruises on his daughter's body. He then reviewed the security tapes as he had installed cameras in his home and saw the footage of Tumuhirwe assaulting his child. Africanspotlight.com adds that Kamanzi physically attacked Tumuhirwe and although she opened a case of assault against him, this was later withdrawn after the police saw the video.


----------



## KieranD (24/11/14)

Justice was! The father beat this "nanny" senseless

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/14)

KieranD said:


> Justice was! Apparently the father beat this "nanny" senseless



Thats not enough! I have read another article where they say the child died - i dont know which one to believe - but I had a much worse punishment in mind than just beating her senseless! It makes me sick to my stomach

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991 (24/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.parent24.com/Toddler_1-2/health_safety/Horrific-child-abuse-caught-on-nanny-cam-20141124
> 
> I would skin this woman alive! This poor child, it breaks my heart
> 
> http://www.timeslive.co.za/africa/2...brutally-assaulted-by-nanny-is-doing-well-mom


This totally pissed me off as a soon to be parent. I doubt I will ever have someone else look after my kid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> This totally pissed me off as a soon to be parent. I doubt I will ever have someone else look after my kid.



Yeah same (this is part of the reason I never ever want to bring a child into this world )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

I refuse to watch something like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Necris (24/11/14)

im actually speechless...i just dont believe what i have just watched

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

This is exactly why my wife is too scared to not be around our children. It's a sick world we live in. You don't know who to trust anymore. 
Even the schools are just getting worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

A colleague of mine was watching a video this morn and all I here is loud slapping and a child screaming. So i step over to see why he is watching this and geez did I nearly lose my mind. There should be no trial no jury just simple street justice. If I ever came across this woman I wud throw my never touch a woman morals to the side and do to her way she did to that poor defenseless kid

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Humbolt (25/11/14)

As a parent, I don't even want to watch this video. My wife watched it and cried. Even though I would prefer if either myself or my wife could stay home to watch our kid, unfortunately both of us need to work to make ends meet. But if someone should ever abuse MY kid, I would return the abuse TEN FOLD.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/11/14)

Just watched a bit now, I cant even think of anything to say. Just crying. How can anyone even react that way. Se could have broken the baby's back not to speak of the beating. Thats a baby!!! a little small innocent sweetie pie. 


The nanny needs to be locked in a basement and tortured!! She is not human and needs be to treated as a monster.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

*why this question was even asked i cant even begin to imagine...*

_Child abuse video: why making it public is important

25 November, 10:26 AM

We speak to Parent24 editor Scott Dunlop about the video showing the abuse of an 18-month-old child. We ask the question: is it necessary to broadcast the sensitive and horrific footage?

Dunlop believes the video was broadcast and shared online to provoke a response in viewers. He says it would, perhaps, encourage viewers to check their own home environments...

Do you agree with Scott? Do you feel it's important for these types of videos to be made public?
_
*But luckily there is something good to read as an end to the story*


_NBS Television reported: "Angela says the baby got medication and recovered and by the grace of God, she is well. Meanwhile, police have already amended the charge sheet of Jolly Tumuhirwe, the maid who brutally tortured the baby, to attempted murder upon re-perusal by Resident State Attorney and pending lines of inquiry in later stages." Jolly Tumuhirwe was subjected to medical test and was found to be of sound mind._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

